# Ace and Slash.



## Mani_Cockatiel (Jul 19, 2011)

Here are my two 'tiels, Ace and Slash:








































































Hope you've enjoyed them.  

If you're wondering what that is Ace's in, It's a type of basket but chained to four others, all have a different colour


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are both gorgeous!!! Whiteface males are so stunning. And Slash is a cinnamon pied.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Oooh they're both lovely but i reeeeeealllllllyyy wanna steal Ace lol


----------



## Mani_Cockatiel (Jul 19, 2011)

xoxsarahxox said:


> They are both gorgeous!!! Whiteface males are so stunning. And Slash is a cinnamon pied.


Thanks!  They truly are. 
I was just about to post a thread in the Mutations & Genetics forum but now I don't have to.  



Loopy Lou said:


> Oooh they're both lovely but i reeeeeealllllllyyy wanna steal Ace lol


Wow, You must really love WhiteFaces  Everyone _usually_ loves Slash more then Ace.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Maybe it's cos i already have a cinnamon pied lol 

I just love the colouring and his cheeky little face


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

They are both gorgeous!


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

Awe I love them! They both look so cute and happy!


----------



## DannyA (Aug 11, 2012)

I love the last one! i love when they get al fluffy lol


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

They are both gorgeous,I enjoyed all the pictures.Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Beautiful!! 

Could you post a picture of the baskets?


----------

